# Need Wiring Help!



## Paulz (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi again. Any wiring gurus out there? I bought a used generator, a Mighty Quip MT8500, now a defunct manufacturer. But it has a Honda 13 horse that starts first pull every time. So I want to use it. I think someone attempted to rewire it. This is how it is now. The toggle switch goes between 110 and 220. I was getting 110 but no 220. So I have disconnected the wiring from the stator terminals for testing. I get 110 between the green and brown terminals, and 100 between the blue and red. And if I jumper the green to the red I get 220 out of the blue and brown. There is also ground wiring and a breaker I left out for simplicity.

My understanding is it should parallel the windings for 110, and serial for 220. But I can't wrap my thick skull on how to wire the switch to accomplish this. Any help?


----------

